# A poo photobomb



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

In light if the recent flurry of royal photobomb a I thought I'd share Beemer's best moments photo bombing Lexi pictures.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are just the cutest pair!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

They are so cute. Love the long eyelashes in the first show. Maggie photobomb's her own pictures and all I end up with is a big fuzzy blur.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps what is the royal photobomb? Did I miss something?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Ps what is the royal photobomb? Did I miss something?


It was prince harry!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It was prince harry!


When??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> When??


Then!! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...New-Zealand-Commonwealth-Games-officials.html


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

And that's gone viral? Haha


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The Queen also photobombed a pic it was on the news here a few weeks back

http://www.theage.com.au/commonweal...l-photobomb-on-hockeyroos-20140724-zwmr9.html


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha noway! I wonder if the grand kids egged her on!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is so cute


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely! And if that's your grooming handiwork I'm giving you a right royal double thumbs up Maureen, they look stunning


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marion, the first one is me grooming but mostly they grow out really forgivingly. The second was a year ago from the best groomer we had hands down. But that was out of town and I've recently learned that she no longer is at the groomers we went to. So now I just have them do the legs, hygiene, and nails as I'm bad with that. Haven't mustered up the courage for the dremmel yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

omg sooo cute!!! they look so soft!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

They look cute as always, got a grinder to try on Dudley's nails as he hates them being done - worse with that than with clippers!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine love to photo bomb too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Mine love to photo bomb too.


I'm in love with Ozzy some more. That is awesome!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I may send him to you cause he is aging me in leaps and bounds.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Well I may send him to you cause he is aging me in leaps and bounds.


My two would join in - actually Lexi would instigate and Beemer will bring up the rear.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great Donna!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

They Ozzy photobomb made me laugh out loud.


----------

